# Hello from New York



## Matthew Smith (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello, I am a first year beekeeper with one hive. I've been reading threads on Beesource for quite a few months now, so I decided to finally get an account and be more involved in the conversations. I've loved what I've done with bees this year, and plan to start a couple more hives next year. Just trying to learn everything I can about bees and different management practices


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to our sweet world. 

:applause:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Matthew!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome Matt and good luck.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source from west Alabama.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## cana (Mar 7, 2012)

welcome


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## aran (May 20, 2015)

welcome mate! There are a few of us in NY state here


----------



## BeeBen (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello Matthew, from another New Yorker (Dutchess County).

Sure is frigid the last few days! I hope your ladies are all tucked in!

Ben


----------



## oliviadavid (Nov 10, 2017)

welcome aboard.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

welcome, if you don't already know you have a really good bee organization close by
http://adirondackbees.org/


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello to you from another beekeeper from NY, Delaware County. Check out Wildbranches advice on the bee club, it’s a good one Southern Adirondak Beekeepers Assn. Deb


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello to you from another beekeeper from NY, Delaware County. Check out Wildbranches advice on the bee club, it’s a good one Southern Adirondak Beekeepers Assn. Deb


----------

